# Angel Fish Maternal Instincts, CAUGHT ON TAPE



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

After feeding my tank this morning i was sad to see that it looked like my breeding angels were eating their eggs for the second time. I grabbed my iphone because i thought it would be an interesting, though dissapointing video. Look closely, They are actually collecting the loose eggs in their mouth and spitting them back out so that they can stay fastened to the leaf. I've never seen behavior like this (this is my first breeding pair ever)

Here is the video i took.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

It looks like they have already hatched for you and they are grabbing any escapees and spitting them back on the leaf.
If you look closely you should be able to see their little tails wagging around.
After hatching the fry stay attached to the leaf with a little sticky thread attached to their head. 
In a couple of days they will be free swimming.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

time to get some fry food ready when they go free swimming. it is a fascinating process to observe.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool video Mike & congrats, love the reactions on the audio lol


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> time to get some fry food ready when they go free swimming. it is a fascinating process to observe.


i've been calling them eggs still just because they've got the yolk sacks still attached and they are not mobile yet. They each have little tails and the eyes have formed. They look really cool! I just hope a few can get into some of the bushy plants ive got before the barbs get a hold of them. I'm picking up a new 26 bowfront this weekend and i will move the breeding pair into there to allow them better chance at a successful batch.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Cool video Mike & congrats, love the reactions on the audio lol


Thanks man, i couldn't believe that they would do that!


----------

